# Irishness



## Scout (Dec 25, 2008)

After several conversations with different members i'm just wondering how many people have Irish connections, or are Irish themselves.


----------



## firecoins (Dec 25, 2008)

I drink in an Irsih Pub


----------



## NJN (Dec 25, 2008)

firecoins said:


> I drink in an Irsih Pub



But do you drink Irish beverages while in said Pub?


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 25, 2008)

Irish on both sides, plus my maiden name is a brand of irish whiskey. 

I do have a bit of dutch, swiss and english in there somewhere as well. Then, just to complicate my kids' ethnicity, married a cubano.


----------



## fortsmithman (Dec 25, 2008)

Nope French, Cree, and Chipwyan here.


----------



## firecoins (Dec 25, 2008)

NJNewbie196 said:


> But do you drink Irish beverages while in said Pub?


My bar is called McSorley's. Every drink is Irish.

http://www.mcsorleysnewyork.com/home.html


----------



## berkeman (Dec 25, 2008)

I volunteered a couple weeks back as EMT Standby at an Irish football game tournament in San Francisco.  Think they called it "Footie", but I'm not sure.  It was an All-Stars Exhibition, so surprisingly few EMS incidents.  If it had been for-real, it looked to be a pretty rough game, kind of like a combination of rugby and soccer...


----------



## firecoins (Dec 25, 2008)

berkeman said:


> I volunteered a couple weeks back as EMT Standby at an Irish football game tournament in San Francisco.  Think they called it "Footie", but I'm not sure.  It was an All-Stars Exhibition, so surprisingly few EMS incidents.  If it had been for-real, it looked to be a pretty rough game, kind of like a combination of rugby and soccer...



you sure it wasn't Fifty?  They could haved been reffering to that Irish Rapper.


----------



## Aileana (Dec 25, 2008)

Part irish, but more scottish, as the username suggests.


----------



## Outbac1 (Dec 25, 2008)

My great,great grandfathers on my fathers side came over about 1848. My mothers side is Scotch. But since I was born on this side of the ocean I'm Canadian of Irish and Scotch ancestry.  

  If the Irish and Scotch both make whiskey, does that make me a drunk?


----------



## marineman (Dec 26, 2008)

25% Scottish, 25% Irish and 50% German = 100% pissed off alcoholic


----------



## JonTullos (Dec 26, 2008)

Scotch-Irish with German, Choctaw and Cherokee mixed in just for kicks.  I did like to drink but I gave that up a couple of years ago.

At least I got it honestly. 

Jon


----------



## imurphy (Dec 28, 2008)

berkeman said:


> I volunteered a couple weeks back as EMT Standby at an Irish football game tournament in San Francisco.  Think they called it "Footie", but I'm not sure.  It was an All-Stars Exhibition, so surprisingly few EMS incidents.  If it had been for-real, it looked to be a pretty rough game, kind of like a combination of rugby and soccer...



Berkeman, it's called GAA, which stands for Gaelic Athletic Association. It's a pretty rough game, and commonly referred to as "Gaelic".

As for me, I'm 100% Irish. Proud, passport-holding, Irish Citizen who's just moved here after spending the first 27 years of my life in Dublin!


----------



## Buzz (Dec 29, 2008)

Na, but I wish I was 

My fiance is though. ^_^


----------



## Vonny (Dec 29, 2008)

100% born and raised in Ireland


----------



## medic258 (Jan 3, 2009)

50% Irish, 25% Italian and 25% English. I believe my mother's family was from Galway.


----------



## Levinoss (Jan 3, 2009)

Irish/Scottish/Cherokee


I'm adopted cajun tho.


----------



## Scott33 (Jan 4, 2009)

firecoins said:


> My bar is called McSorley's. Every drink is Irish.
> 
> http://www.mcsorleysnewyork.com/home.html



The pub may be Irish, but the name isn't.

Maybe they could change it to O'Sorley's


----------



## Scout (Jan 4, 2009)

Really?

blah blah blah 10


----------



## Scott33 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah, really.


----------



## Scout (Jan 4, 2009)

why is that?

or is it because some official may have misspelled it a valid reason?


----------



## FireStrut (Jan 4, 2009)

*Some of my ancestors were Irish. My wife and I are planning a trip to Ireland sometime in 2010. *


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 4, 2009)

My Mom's side of the family is all Irish. My grandparents were first generation from the auld sod. My dad, on the other hand, was half Polish and half French Huguenot, settling in South Carolina.

I'm a mixed bag... but by my penchant for Bushmill's, I'd say that my ethnic behavioral predominance points toward Ireland.


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 5, 2009)

The Irish on my mother's side were from County Mayo... Father's family was from Dublin


----------



## ErinCooley (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm Erin McBrier (married Cooley)... partly irish, partly scottish however I don't know my heritage or if I have any irish or scottish to back up my name!!!


----------



## Vonny (Jan 5, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> The Irish on my mother's side were from County Mayo... Father's family was from Dublin



Sounds like 100% to me!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 5, 2009)

Dad is Russian, Polish and German. Mom is Scotish and Irish.
Hmmmmm......what does that make me I wonder?


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Irish/Sicilian on my father's side. Finnish/Norwegian on my Mom's.


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Actual last name was originally Coppola. Yep, same as Francis Ford. Just about every bit of evidence the family has found in regards to relation shows a very distant relation between us and Francis Ford Coppola and Nicholas Cage (Francis Ford Coppola's nephew). Nicholas Cage was actually credited as Nicholas Coppola in the credits of "Fast Times at Ridgemont High".


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 6, 2009)

Vonny said:


> Sounds like 100% to me!



There's some english and swiss on my mom's side and a dutch grandfather on my father's side.. so only about 86%


----------



## Vonny (Jan 6, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Dad is Russian, Polish and German. Mom is Scotish and Irish.
> Hmmmmm......what does that make me I wonder?



The melting pot?


----------



## LE-EMT (Jan 6, 2009)

Look at all the mics here...........wow.  Its like an effing convention....  I could go fishing with a potato and catch me a real bundle.  


50% Irish 50% Scottish.  Nobility on the scottish side and not real sure about the irish.  
I have red hair and I wear a kilt leave me alone..


----------



## Dobo (Jan 6, 2009)

Mom's Irish, Dad's Hungarian


----------



## Vonny (Jan 8, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> There's some english and swiss on my mom's side and a dutch grandfather on my father's side.. so only about 86%



86% - You pass!


----------



## Vonny (Jan 8, 2009)

LE-EMT said:


> 50% Irish 50% Scottish.  Nobility on the scottish side and not real sure about the irish.
> I have red hair and I wear a kilt leave me alone..



FYI. I might start another war here but most Scots are Irish from way, way back.  In fact in olden times back when they still had dragons in England the English word for the Irish was Scot.
As for the Nobility all Irish are Noble... lol 
Slainte!


----------



## Scott33 (Jan 8, 2009)

As someone who is 100% first-generation Scottish (2 t's please people, and "scotch" is a drink, not a nationality) I have to say...

You are correct.

It was way, way, back mind you, and the first migration from Ireland to Scotland probably involved "walking" from A to B, via a big sheet of ice which was later to become the Irish sea.

It only accounts for some of the early settlers though, as there are still remnants of early settlements from the Norse, who are reported to have settled around 2500 BC or so (or over four and a half thousand years ago). Skara Brae in Orkney being the obvious example.

Two of Scotland's most famous exports, Billy Connolly, and Sean Connery, are from Irish stock if you go back a few generations.

Slaandjivaa!


----------



## marineman (Jan 8, 2009)

If scotch is a nationality I was about 95% the other night


----------



## Scott33 (Jan 8, 2009)

It's not. And "real" Whisky lacks the letter "e"


----------



## Vonny (Jan 8, 2009)

Scott33 said:


> the first migration from Ireland to Scotland probably involved "walking" from A to B, via a big sheet of ice which was later to become the Irish sea.



With the weather we have been having here over the past week I think we will be able to walk there again soon. Historic freeze going on.


----------



## Scott33 (Jan 8, 2009)

So I have heard.


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Jan 8, 2009)

I actually have a very nice bottle of 12 year-old Glenmarngie (if I spelled that right)


----------



## Vonny (Jan 8, 2009)

RESQ_5_1 said:


> I actually have a very nice bottle of 12 year-old Glenmarngie (if I spelled that right)



Is it still full? Time to break it open


----------



## Wee-EMT (Jan 8, 2009)

I was an irish dancer for 13 years! I also started drinking at age 8 lol


----------



## Scott33 (Jan 8, 2009)

Wee-EMT said:


> I was an irish dancer for 13 years! I also started drinking at age 8 lol


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Vonny said:


> Is it still full? Time to break it open



It's still very full. I usually use it as a nice addition to my Earl Grey.


----------



## KempoEMT (Jan 8, 2009)

IF i were to go back far enough, I would find Irish roots


----------



## phabib (Jan 9, 2009)

not Irish at all although all of my close friends have Irish roots. Strange.


----------

